# Quy trình lắp đặt kho lạnh



## Kholanhquangminh89 (26 Tháng sáu 2021)

Để quý khách hàng hiểu rõ hơn về cấu tạo kho lạnh và quy trình lắp đặt kho lạnh. Công ty Quang Minh xin được trình bày cụ thể quy trình lắp đặt kho lạnh như sau:

*1. Xây dựng nền thông gió kho lạnh:*
Tùy theo kích thước làm kho lạnh và vị trí kho lạnh để xây dựng nền móng này. Tuy nhiên, những khu vực ẩm thấp và thường xuyên dùng nước thì nên xây con lươn _(Hình 1)_ với các tiêu chuẩn như sau:    

Khoảng cách giữa các con lươn là 300mm   
Chiều rộng và chiều cao mỗi con lươn là 100mm   
Các con lươn xung quanh có chiều rộng là 200mm   
Khe thoát hơi ở đầu là 50mm  
Cân mặt phẳng cho tất cả các con lươn
Nền thông gió kho lạnh được chủ đầu tư thi công trước khi Kho lạnh Quang Minh đến lắp đặt kho lạnh. Tổng chiều dài và chiều rộng nền móng bằng đúng chiều dài và chiều rộng phủ bì của kho lạnh sẽ lắp đặt.






_(Hình 1)_​ 
*2. Quy trình lắp đặt kho lạnh:*
Sau thời gian chuẩn bị vật tư, thiết bị, sản xuất panel kho lạnh và cửa kho lạnh. Công ty Quang Minh sẽ tiến hành chuyển toàn bộ thiết bị và vật tư đến công trình để tiến hành lắp đặt kho lạnh. Các nước lắp đặt kho lạnh tiến hành như sau:
- Lắp đặt panel nền kho lạnh: Panel nền kho lạnh được lắp đặt bên trên phần nền thông gió kho lạnh đã được chủ đầu tư xây dựng trước. Các tấm panel kho lạnh được kết nối với nhau bằng ngàm và được phủ kín bằng silicon chuyên dùng _(Hình 2, 3)_





_(Hình 2)_​




_(Hình 3)_​ 
- Lắp đặt panel tường kho lạnh: Sau khi lắp panel nền thì tiến hành lắp đặt panel tường kho lạnh. Giai đoạn này có thể lắp đặt song song với nhau hoặc sau khi hoàn thành panel nền rồi mới lắp đặt panel tường kho lạnh, điều này tùy thuộc vào vị trí lắp đặt kho lạnh có thuận tiện không. Kết nối giữa các tấm panel với nhau cũng bằng ngàm và phủ kín bằng silicon chuyên dùng cho kho lạnh _(Hình 4, 5)_





_(Hình 4)_​




_(Hình 5)_​ 
- Lắp đặt panel trần kho lạnh: Trong quá trình lắp đặt panel tường kho lạnh, nếu điều kiện cho phép thì kỹ thuật của kho lạnh Quang Minh cũng song song tiến hành lắp đặt panel trần. Việc lắp đặt này được đuổi theo chiều dài kho lạnh _(Hình 6)_





(Hình 6)​ 
- Lắp đặt dàn lạnh: Trong quá trình lắp vỏ kho lạnh đuổi theo chiều dài thì đội ngũ lắp đặt máy kho lạnh cũng tiến hành treo dàn lạnh và lắp đặt đường ống song song với đội ngũ lắp đặt vỏ kho lạnh _(Hình 7)_





_(Hình 7)_​ 
- Lắp cụm máy nén dàn ngưng: Sau khi lắp đặt dàn lạnh thì đội ngũ lắp đặt máy kho lạnh sẽ tiến hành làm khung đỡ cụm máy nén dàn nhưng và lắp đặt cụm máy lên khung _(Hình 8)_





_(Hình 8)_​ 
- Lắp đặt vỏ kho lạnh: Song song đội ngũ lắp đặt hệ thống lạnh, đội ngũ lắp vỏ kho lạnh tiếp tục lắp đặt cho xong phần vỏ kho lạnh _(Hình 9)_






(Hình 9)​ 
- Cắt cửa kho lạnh: Dựa theo bản vẽ được xác nhận với khách hàng về vị trí lắp đặt cửa kho lạnh. Kỹ thuật lắp đặt của kho lạnh Quang Minh tiến hành cắt cửa kho lạnh _(Hình 10)_





_(Hình 10)_​ 
- Lắp đặt cửa kho lạnh: Sau khi cắt cửa thì tiến hành lắp đặt cửa kho lạnh vào vỏ kho lạnh. Cửa kho lạnh đã được kho lạnh Quang Minh sản xuất từ những linh kiện nhập khẩu Châu Âu _(Hình 11)_





_(Hình 11)_​ 
- Lắp đặt V nhôm góc trong, góc ngoài kho lạnh: Phụ kiện V nhôm được lắp đặt chuẩn xác, kỹ càng để tăng độ vững chắc và thẫm mỹ cho kho lạnh. Hạn chế tối đa lọt ẩm qua các khe góc của tường và nền kho lạnh _(Hình 12)_





_(Hình 12)_​ 
- Lắp đặt sàn chống trượt: Sàn chống trượt bằng nhôm gân nhằm tăng độ bền cho sàn kho lạnh, tránh hư hỏng sàn kho lạnh do tác động của các sản phẩm bảo quản trong kho và người đi lại trong kho lạnh gây nên. Nhiều đơn vị làm kho lạnh giá rẻ sẽ không lắp đặt sàn này cho khách hàng, sau khi sử dụng 1-2 năm thì nền kho lạnh xuống cấp trầm trọng cùng nhiều lỗ thủng trên sàn kho lạnh. Kho lạnh Quang Minh khuyến cáo quý khách sử dụng kho lạnh nên lót sàn chống trượt để tăng độ bền cho kho lạnh _(hình 13)_





_(Hình 13)_​ 
- Lắp đặt tủ điều khiển kho lạnh: Đội ngũ lắp đặt hệ thống lạnh sẽ tiến hành lắp đặt tủ điện điều khiển kho lạnh và kết nối hệ thống điện điều khiển cùng hệ thống động lực của kho lạnh để cụm máy cùng dàn lạnh hoạt động hiệu quả và tiết kiệm điện nhất _(Hình 14)_





_(Hình 14)_​ 
*3. Hoàn thành kho lạnh:*
Sau khi hoàn tất việc lắp đặt kho lạnh, đội ngũ kỹ thuật của kho lạnh Quang Minh tiến hành nén nitơ thử xì đường ống, hút chân không hệ thống lạnh và tiến hành chạy thử nghiệm kho lạnh. Quy trình này luôn được những kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm của Công ty Quang Minh thực hiện. Hệ thống kho lạnh vận hành tốt hay không cũng phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào công đoạn này.





_(Hoàn thành kho lạnh)_​ 
Trên đây là sơ bộ quy trình lắp đặt kho lạnh do Công ty Quang Minh biên soạn và thực hiện. Để tìm hiểu chi tiết hơn về quy trình này, xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với kho lạnh Quang Minh để được tư vấn và phục vụ.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (1 Tháng bảy 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## dienlanhnamtien (2 Tháng bảy 2021)

up


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (26 Tháng tám 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (31 Tháng tám 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (21 Tháng chín 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (1 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (11 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
 Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## huongbtph (11 Tháng mười 2021)

a


----------



## huongbtph (11 Tháng mười 2021)

ơn bạn đã chia sẻ bải viết rất hay nha


----------

